# Now That Is One BIG TV!



## MA-Caver (Jan 7, 2008)

I dunno about you guys but having one of these means not buying movie tickets... ever! But then again buying one of these means you won't afford movie tickets... ever!  

Question is... getting it into the house/apartment! 



> TV Innovations Rule CES 2008
> 
> Mon Jan 7, 2008 6:53PM EST
> 
> ...


----------



## exile (Jan 7, 2008)

Bloody hell... just build these things prefab into the walls of new construction housing and be done with it!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 7, 2008)

exile said:


> Bloody hell... just build these things prefab into the walls of new construction housing and be done with it!


Now *that's *a good idea!


----------



## exile (Jan 7, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Now *that's *a good idea!



Just watch! Ten years down the line and you'll have a hard time finding a house that _doesn't_ have a TV wall... or two... or.... :erg:


----------



## Big Don (Jan 8, 2008)

It's too big! Way, way too big for my tiny little bedroom. (


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 8, 2008)

I want that t.v.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 8, 2008)

exile said:


> Just watch! Ten years down the line and you'll have a hard time finding a house that _doesn't_ have a TV wall... or two... or.... :erg:


 
SurroundTV.  Four walls and ceiling. glglglgll!!!

Actually, I don't need a bigger tv to keep me out of the theater.  Just knowing that nobody is going to kick my seat or start talking on a cell phone is reason enough.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 8, 2008)

That's no bedroom TV that's for sure.  I want it!  I think the idea of building a TV into your wall could hurt you in the long run when the tech improves and you have to go rip it out.  I like the projector route, big screen and when it's not on it's just another wall in the living room.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 8, 2008)

Omar B said:


> That's no bedroom TV that's for sure.  I want it!  I think the idea of building a TV into your wall could hurt you in the long run when the tech improves and you have to go rip it out.  I like the projector route, big screen and when it's not on it's just another wall in the living room.


Well the idea of having a built-in wall unit is to have a small door near it to allow you access to the rear of the TV via a small space (provided you're not claustrophobic) between walls. Or access to the back from another room... either way the house would have to be custom built  

I call this TV as part of my "Lottery List" (things to buy if you win the lottery)


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 8, 2008)

exile said:


> Just watch! Ten years down the line and you'll have a hard time finding a house that _doesn't_ have a TV wall... or two... or.... :erg:



Fahrenheit 451, anyone?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 8, 2008)

Apparently this Thread has to be removed as the original post is in violation of copyright policies... Sorry folks. My bad.

MA-Caver


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 8, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Apparently this Thread has to be removed as the original post is in violation of copyright policies... Sorry folks. My bad.
> 
> MA-Caver


Admin. Note:

Actually, the thread doesn't need to be removed, Caver.  

Whenever you want to post an article, we have to keep copyrights in mind. To comply with laws, our policy is to ask everyone to restrict the reproduction to a link to is plus an abstract of the article (approx. 10% of the content depending upon the length of the piece).

We normally edit copyright errors down to a few lines and a link and leave the thread which is what we did here. There's no need to remove the thread.



G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assist. Administrator


----------

